# VRT Stripped 3rd Gear...



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Out for a cruise today and whattaya know! I blew the sh¡t outta third... :sly: :laugh:

I've got some plans for the transmission but would like to know if there are stronger gears available?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

AP Tuning has stronger gears...gotta pay to play


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Any other options out there?

O2s doesn't seem bad but the gears are too short for me


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Just more expensive ones. www.sqsracing.com


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

AP tuning gears are your best bet. Acually made by G-Force right here in the USA (PA). I have a 4th hand gearset. Made 6 10 second passes 20 11 second passes and lots of street miles. Knocked a tooth off third gear once. It was reasonable to fix $200. Everythings gonna break.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

APtuning last version straight cut 3rd/4th gears set are very strong, best gears set for the money, it went thru hell with me on the street, if it didn't brake with me, it wont brake with you. sold my tranny here 4 months ago and everything still like new, APtuning customer service is good, you can't go wrong with them, or you also can go with SQS, but it will cost you a lot more $$$


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

That sounds good to me :thumbup:

Would I be able to combine my tdi stuff with this gearset? I want long gears


----------



## turbo toic (Aug 24, 2004)

i also have ap tuning 1-4 gear set and no problem here...i have the 1st gen. gear set and when i found out they came out with a new revised 3/4th gear i called ap and they told me that their wasnt any reason to upgrade unless i had problems(which i dont )...thats if u come across a used set from 3 years ago and looking to buy used...hope this helps


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Ehh Turbo thanks for the reply :thumbup: :beer: 
APTuning sounds like a nice shop...I will definitely be giving their kit some serious thought. I bought a couple Chips from them in the past and service was excellent then. It's good to hear positive feedback from others :thumbup: 

What else should be added for increased robustness lol? 5th gear cuff? This could get pricey real quick...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

What psi/power did 3rd let go?

Stock gears still holdin for me at ~20psi 400wtq.:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

zwogti said:


> APtuning last version straight cut 3rd/4th gears set are very strong, best gears set for the money, it went thru hell with me on the street, if it didn't brake with me, it wont brake with you. sold my tranny here 4 months ago and everything still like new, APtuning customer service is good, you can't go wrong with them, or you also can go with SQS, but it will cost you a lot more $$$


I bought his trans and its awesome and an awesome seller:beer:!!! i actually want to buy another set for a backup  :screwy:opcorn:


yea, after 2 stock trans with quaife that stripped 3rd i said f it... im spending the money on a good trans :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

APTuning gears have me thinkin. Maybe I'll go C2 stage 4 after all. Hmm.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm doing an 02S 6-speed conversion, i hope that wil keep the shafts froms preading.

Did some 4th gear porn:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

slcturbo said:


> What psi/power did 3rd let go?
> 
> Stock gears still holdin for me at ~20psi 400wtq.:thumbup:


22psi. Usually push 28 and Already have the stage 4 stuff waiting. I'm looking for 35+psi and good 1/4 mile and fun at the track



PjS860ct said:


> I bought his trans and its awesome and an awesome seller:beer:!!! i actually want to buy another set for a backup  :screwy:opcorn:
> 
> 
> yea, after 2 stock trans with quaife that stripped 3rd i said f it... im spending the money on a good trans :thumbup:


Hey Paolo, glad you stopped by :beer: I was actually going to send you a pm and ask what first and second gear you have? And if it's not too much trouble...what mph each gear rolls out to? My corrado trani is pretty close ratio so something with a longer ratio would be nice but I don't want to be spinning rubber more than I already am.

How is the aptuning gearset on the street??

Damn pims you messed that gear up good :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:beer:  

the trans that I bought from zwogti has the 3.00 1st gear and 1.81 2nd... with a 3.3 rp... 

i dont really look at the speedo when im hammering it... but if i remember correctly when i did the math when i was researching the gear ratios... 

1st = 50 @7k rpm with a 24" tire
2nd = 85
3rd = 115
4ty = 144 :laugh: :thumbup: I LOVE THIS BTW 

its all about the ring and pinion... with the same gear ratio but with the corrado rp 
-3.6rp @7k is 46-77-105-132mph
-3.1rp @7k is 54-89-122-154mph ...

calculation were done using a 24" tire


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Lets get an o2a aptuning g-force gearset group buy going.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> :beer:
> 
> the trans that I bought from zwogti has the 3.00 1st gear and 1.81 2nd... with a 3.3 rp...
> 
> ...


144 in 4th!! Haha AWESOME!! That gear set has got to demolish just about anything on the streets! When I get my wider 8.5" lm's it's gonna be nice to hook in third again  205-40-16's aren't gonna cut it anymore...
Sooo Paolo, I may just have an O2A TDI CTN 3.16 R&P laying around 
If I had that installed I would be looking at something similar to -3.1rp @7k is 54-89-122-154mph, correct?


A groub buy would be nice but I can't afford if for a month or two  
Why can't we just buy the 3rd and 4th gears?! They sell the 4th gear as an upgrade to stock o2a/o2j transmissions...and in the description it says that 3rd and 4th gears are "press on." one would assume they can be pressed on to the stock o2a/o2j right ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

you will need the input shalf as the gears are made to go with it... i actually have a partial set here that i will build to keep as a backup for my car... engine is coming out next week and my 3L is going in as well as my bigger turbo setup...  

did a 2nd gear pull against a stg3+ s4 the other nite and i was infront of him the entire run to 140+  spinning my 225/50 MT drag radials:banghead:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> Sooo Paolo, I may just have an O2A TDI CTN 3.16 R&P laying around
> If I had that installed I would be looking at something similar to -3.1rp @7k is 54-89-122-154mph, correct?:


yes somewhere around that mph range... depends also on what tire size (diameter) you have on the car... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...UBFX74kbQ&sig2=Ed1-Zj8jbMgDSzOMkQqlgQ&cad=rja


i would use the 3.1rp if i am reving to 8.5 to 10k but not with the stock rev limit of a vr6... its gonna be lazy i think and not fun... i would do the stock 3.3rp and play with tire size to change my top speed


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> i would use the 3.1rp if i am reving to 8.5 to 10k but not with the stock rev limit of a vr6... its gonna be lazy i think and not fun... i would do the stock 3.3rp and play with tire size to change my top speed


Hmm well I've got time to think about, thank you for your input :beer: all of this has got me real excited to get the car back on the road. A built head and motor are also in the works so maybe planning on revving to 8.5k wouldn't be such a bad idea. I hit 7,200+ on stock valve springs @28psi without issue so an extra 1,700rpm with lighter, stronger components should do ok?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

im only planning on 7500rpm on my 3L with supertech valves and hd spring... 8.5k in a vr is a little nuts but if you are making power up there and the entire rotating assembly can go that high then go for it but i dont think its necessary of an 8.5k limit with the torque that the vr6 engine makes... :thumbup::beer:

btw... ever brought your car to the track yet?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Yea that's a good point. There's no real need to rev that high but I feel like the torque of the motor would move the car fairly well with the longer ratios. I may just have to give it a shot and if it's too much I can have it taken apart but I think the long gears would be good on the back straights on the track. No track time yet, i still don't feel comfortable/confident enough in the clutch and transmission to make it through a day at the track. My heavy foot and WOT-BOX tend to destroy clutches.

My next question, what happens when the regular o2a clutch won't hold the power?? Who makes a good twin disc for the o2a? If I'm gonna go through all this I'm gonna need a strong f'kin clutch


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

IM vw1320 in here... he is having a little group buy on the Comp twin disk... i was going to get 1 but its not in my budget right now... plus my clutchnet 6puck and 2x pp has been holding for 3 years now...


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> I bought his trans and its awesome and an awesome seller:beer:!!! i actually want to buy another set for a backup  :screwy:opcorn:
> 
> 
> yea, after 2 stock trans with quaife that stripped 3rd i said f it... im spending the money on a good trans :thumbup:





^^^^^^ I'm happy that you like it and good that you are enjoying it, have fun, I'm doing a different setup on my car, changing things around.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Ehh Turbo thanks for the reply :thumbup: :beer:
> APTuning sounds like a nice shop...I will definitely be giving their kit some serious thought. I bought a couple Chips from them in the past and service was excellent then. It's good to hear positive feedback from others :thumbup:
> 
> What else should be added for increased robustness lol? 5th gear cuff? This could get pricey real quick...


 I'll say do the girdle on the bell house for sure, it will help to keep the shafts together


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Lets get an o2a aptuning g-force gearset group buy going.


THIS


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

BlownGinster said:


> THIS


Might be in... if someone puts it together then check with me to see if I'm in.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Lets get an o2a aptuning g-force gearset group buy going.


Let's try to get Lugnuts/Kevin to set it up for us.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Let's try to get Lugnuts/Kevin to set it up for us.


This sounds like a plan :thumbup: 
Seems like we've generated some interest in the aptuning gearsets 

I needz mo' money!! Haha


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

What is 02S transmission? Used on what cars, gear ratios etc... Im afraid of my 02C when going SC...


----------



## boosted_vr07 (Jul 29, 2007)

*.....*

id be interested in the 02a gearset also


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

APTuning gearset here. i love it. best money i ever spent was on a gearset.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

XXX008XXX said:


> APTuning gearset here. i love it. best money i ever spent was on a gearset.


:thumbup:
What first, second and final drive are you using? If you don't mind sharing


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Contact me, and I'll make sure you get the best gearing for your application.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> :thumbup:
> What first, second and final drive are you using? If you don't mind sharing





lugnuts said:


> Contact me, and I'll make sure you get the best gearing for your application.


what he said.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

